# Did anyone get any good fish/plant related presents?



## Matt Warner (27 Dec 2012)

Hi all, I hope you all had a good Christmas and happy new year to you all! 
Did anyone get any decent fish/planted tank related presents. I got a voucher for my local fish shop and a book on marine tanks. Don't know if I want to go down the marine route now after all!


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Dec 2012)

Not fish or plants but the Mrs treated me to 3 sets of 13mm Lilly pipes   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (27 Dec 2012)

I got the best aquascaping gift....an ornamental 'no fishing' sign from the secret Santa at work!


----------



## billy boy (27 Dec 2012)

Mrs billy treated me to a £100 voucher from sharnbrook shrimp


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Dec 2012)

You can't beat an ornamental no fishing sign in a nice planted tank  
Mr Amano doesn't know what he's missing


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Dec 2012)

I got Amano's world book... Love it


----------



## Antipofish (27 Dec 2012)

Hmm.... I got the impulse to buy this....  

EHEIM Incpiria 300 Incpiria 300 schwarz-silbermetalic, 999,00 €,


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Dec 2012)

> I got Amano's world book... Love it​


​And did this book include any tacky ornaments  ​


----------



## LancsRick (27 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> I got the best aquascaping gift....an ornamental 'no fishing' sign from the secret Santa at work!


 
Is there now going to be some sort of "derelict" overgrown scape from you then, featuring a slightly crooked and aging No Fishing sign casually left in as a centrepiece?

It'll be a masterpiece of tastefulness, I'm sure


----------



## krazypara3165 (27 Dec 2012)

i treated myself to 8 discus today


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Dec 2012)

I used £7 of my vouchers today and treated myself to 8 xray tetras and must say they are stunning fish once settled in. They look awesome shoaling with my other tetras in the tank!


----------



## Ady34 (27 Dec 2012)

LancsRick said:


> Is there now going to be some sort of "derelict" overgrown scape from you then, featuring a slightly crooked and aging No Fishing sign casually left in as a centrepiece?
> 
> It'll be a masterpiece of tastefulness, I'm sure



yeah fancying resurrecting one of my fluval specs from the garage, and basing a shrimp only scape around the sign.....scratching off the 'g' from the end of 'no fishing' as irony!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Dec 2012)

Good idea Ady


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Dec 2012)

Nothing fishy here


----------



## martinmjr62 (27 Dec 2012)

Mrs got me a nice set of Up  stainless scissors and tweezers. This will make the maintenance a lot easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clifford (28 Dec 2012)

Got one of those brine shrimp hatcheries you screw a pop bottle into.

Has already been named the shrimp lava lamp


There is no spoon.


----------

